# Sticky  E-collars and associated products - NEW RULES



## bird

After much deliberation, it has been decided that the discussion/promotion/posting of links either in favour or not, of use of the above is now categorically banned. Which include any type of shock/e-collar no matter what the manufacturers call it. 

As many are aware this subject is under investigation by Defra (outcome of this awaited). In the event that the use of E-Collars and or its associated products may be banned in the UK, or at the least, a recommendation put forward to be banned, we feel that it would be detrimental to the members/guests for anyone to recommend or discuss the use of these items. After all who among us would be happy to either use or recommend something illegal.

Apart from the awaited Defra results, we are not comfortable with the idea of people learning to use these products via the internet, IF people wish to use such tools then they should take the time to find someone that is both trained and experienced in the use of such items, and speak to them in person. Yes, some with the complete intent of using these items regardless, will do so either just off the instructions or via the internet. We, however, do not wish to be a part of that.

Any posts found from this date onward with content of e-collar et al, whether by word/picture or link, will be deleted


----------



## leashedForLife

thank U - perhaps now we can have some genuine discussions, without an avalanche of promotional posts! :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

WOOOOHOOOOOO:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest

I'll rep you for this - but you have to share it with everyone else  

Brilliant news  xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Hoorah Hoorah, peace and tranquility to resume over Pet Forums!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH

Brilliant news. Thanks so much to all who made this decision! :thumbup1:


----------



## newfiesmum

For a trial period, as people seem to be wanting to discuss e-collars and other associated products, reasonable and polite discussion will be allowed BUT there will be no promotion allowed and any argument will result in the reinstatement of the ban.


----------

